

Sometimes A**holes Make Good Products - tyre
http://compphi.com/2012/04/01/sometimes-assholes-make-good-products/

======
untog
Of course assholes make good products from time to time. Assholes make good
products just as often as non-assholes do, and that's the point:

You can make a good product without being an asshole. So, why be one?

